# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Ναύπακτος [Κως - Naupactos, Kos, LCF(L) 39, LCT 877]

## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Ναυπακτος* ηταν ενα απο τα ιστορικα πορθμεια της Ελλαδος, με λαμπρη ιστορια οπως το *Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=80463 , το *Ροδος* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=105866 και το *Ευβοικος * http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=79529

Ηταν ενα απο τα πρωτα πορθμεια που κοσμισαν τις Ελληνικες θαλασσες στις δεκαετιες του 1950 και 1960. Εχω δει φωτογραφια του και εμοιαζε παρα πολυ σαν το *Ιασεμιδης*. Φαινεται και αυτο σαν παληο Αμερικανικο η Βρεττανικο μεταγωγικο... Δεν θαταν και παραδοξο αν μαθαιναμε οτι ειχε συμμετασχει στην αποβαση της Νορμανδιας...

Το πλοιο αρχισε την καρριερα του στην Ελλαδα τον Ιουλιο 1947 σε μια πολυ παραξενη γραμμη που δεν υπαρχει πια, στην γραμμη Ψαθοπυργου−Ναυπακτου!

Αργοτερα περασε στην γραμμη Ριου−Αντιρριου οπου εκανε σχεδον ολη του την ζωη!

Ηδη στις 13 Αυγουστου 1953 αναφερεται σαν ενα απο τα πλοια που ετρεξαν στην Ζακυνθο να βοηθησουν τους σεισμοπληκτους!  Τι πηρε τελικα ηταν τους καταδικους των φυλακων Ζακυνθου που τους μετεφερε στην Πατρα!!!!

19530813 naupaktos.jpg

Στις 22 Νοεμβριου 1958 το βρισκουμε με τα δυο αδελφια του στο Ριο−Αντιρριο.

19581122 Naupaktos.jpg

Το ιδιο και στις 13 Απριλιου 1960!

19600413 NAup.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στις 16 Ιουλιου 1957 βρισκουμε  οτι το φερρυ μπωτ *Ναυπακτος* απετεφρωθει στο Περαμα. Η το εσωσαν η ναυπηγηθηκε καινουριο και πηρε το ιδιο ονομα

19570716 NAupaktos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η σπανια αυτη καρτποσταλ του λιμανιου των Πατρων διεχνει αρκετα παλια πορθμεια...  Αλλα ποια ειναι; Ναυπακτος, Ιασεμιδης, Μελινα, αλλα;

Patrai ferries.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πλοιο αρχισε την καρριερα του στην Ελλαδα τον Ιουλιο 1947 σε μια πολυ παραξενη γραμμη που δεν υπαρχει πια, στην γραμμη Ψαθοπυργου−Ναυπακτου!


Δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσο είναι διασταυρωμένη και έγκυρη η παραπάνω πληροφορία, αν όμως βρισκόταν πράγματι το _1947_ στην γραμμή Ψαθόπυργου−Ναυπάκτου, σίγουρα δεν θα έφερε το όνομα _ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_. Όπως μας πληροφορούν οι καλοί φίλοι _Εμμανουήλ_ και _Α.Μ._ το πλοίο ονομάστηκε _ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_ και εγγράφηκε στον Πειραιά με αριθμό νηολογίου _1141_, τον _Ιανουάριο 1950_. Πριν από αυτή την χρονολογία (και οπωσδήποτε μετά την λήξη του Β'Π.Π. οπότε και ήρθε - παραχωρήθηκε στη χώρα μας) ονομαζόταν _ΚΩΣ_ και ανήκε στο (τότε) Βασιλικό Ναυτικό μας. Ακόμα, τον _Αύγουστο 1969_ μετεγγράφη στην Πάτρα με αριθμό νηολογίου _34_, και διεγράφη οριστικά τον _Ιούλιο 1992_ όταν και πουλήθηκε σε συμφέροντα Κυπριακής σημαίας.

Να προσθέσουμε ακόμα ότι το _ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_ έφερε αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 5245564_, με τον οποίον βρίσκουμε στις βάσεις δεδομένων ως έτος κατασκευής του το _1943_ και ανήκε στον τύπο _LCT Mk4_.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσο είναι διασταυρωμένη και έγκυρη η παραπάνω πληροφορία, αν όμως βρισκόταν πράγματι το _1947_ στην γραμμή Ψαθόπυργου−Ναυπάκτου, σίγουρα δεν θα έφερε το όνομα _ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_. ........


Δεν ειμαι διπλα στις πηγες μου οποτε το μονο που προσθετω ειναι το τι εχω μαζι μου.

Δυο φωτογραφιες του πορθμειου *Ναυπακτος*,  η πρωτη απο το blog http://rio-antirrio.blogspot.com/201...-antirrio.html, η δευτερη απο το ΕΛΙΑ.
Naupaktos.jpg

Naupaktos 1960 ship.jpg

Δυο αρθρα απο εφημεριδες της εποχης που _δεν αποδεικνυουν_ μεν οτι το πορθμειο του Ψαθοπυργου ηταν το *Ναυπακτος* αλλα εχουν γενικο ενδιαφερον για την γραμμη.

9 Μαιου 1946
19460509 Psathopyrgos.jpg

20 Ιουλιου 1947
19470720 ferry.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καλυτερη φωτο του *Ναυπακτος* https://www.facebook.com/48970640439...type=1&theater
Ναυπακτος.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στο cd "Ηλεκτρονικές Καταγραφές" του ναυπηγού Κ.Φιλίππου υπάρχει και το παρακάτω ναυπηγικό σχέδιο του ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ

nafpaktos.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Όπως μας πληροφορούν οι καλοί φίλοι _Εμμανουήλ_ και _Α.Μ._ το πλοίο ονομάστηκε _ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_ και εγγράφηκε στον Πειραιά με αριθμό νηολογίου _1141_, τον _Ιανουάριο 1950_. Πριν από αυτή την χρονολογία (και οπωσδήποτε μετά την λήξη του Β'Π.Π. οπότε και ήρθε - παραχωρήθηκε στη χώρα μας) ονομαζόταν _ΚΩΣ_ και ανήκε στο (τότε) Βασιλικό Ναυτικό μας. Ακόμα, τον _Αύγουστο 1969_ μετεγγράφη στην Πάτρα με αριθμό νηολογίου _34_, και διεγράφη οριστικά τον _Ιούλιο 1992_ όταν και πουλήθηκε σε συμφέροντα Κυπριακής σημαίας.
> 
> Να προσθέσουμε ακόμα ότι το _ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_ έφερε αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 5245564_, με τον οποίον βρίσκουμε στις βάσεις δεδομένων ως έτος κατασκευής του το _1943_ και ανήκε στον τύπο _LCT Mk4_.


Το _ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_ είχε κατασκευαστεί πράγματι το _1943_, ως το *HMS LCT 877 (LCT 877)*.

*Pennant*
LCT 877

*Built by*
Stockton Construction (Thornaby, U.K.)

*Ordered*
18 Jul 1942

*Laid down*
17 Mar 1943

*Launched*
3 May 1943

*Commissioned*
19 May 1943



Ακολούθησε όμως γρήγορα την "πορεία" άλλων 20 περίπου αποβατικών LCT Mk4 και μετασκευάστηκε σε LCF  (Landing Craft Flak), όπως δηλαδή και το γνωστό μας _ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ_ (LCT 825 - LCF 25), για το οποίο μας είχε γράψει παλαιότερα ο καλός φίλος _Ellinis_ :




> _ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ_
> Βρήκα κάποια επιπλέον στοιχεία για την αρχική  ταυτότητα του πλοίου. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1943 στο Meadowside στη Σκωτία,  από τη Motherwell Bridge Partick. Έφερε το "όνομα" LCF-25 όπου LCF  σημαίνει Landing Craft Flak, δηλαδή ήταν αποβατικό που είχε  μετασκευαστεί για να παρέχει αντιαεροπορική κάλυψη κατά τη διάρκεια μιας  απόβασης. Μια φωτογραφία από το LCF 24:
> 
> Lcf_(4)_24_FL5979.jpg
> Πηγή με επιπλέον στοιχεία για την κλάση αυτή.


και "μετονομάστηκε" σε _LCF(L)39_. Ένα αναπάντητο ερώτημα που παραμένει, είναι το ποιόν διακριτικό αριθμό έφερε ως _ΚΩΣ_ του τότε Βασιλικού μας Ναυτικού _( L ??? )_. Υπάρχει άραγε τρόπος να τον μάθουμε ???

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σε καμιά πηγή ηλεκτρονική ή γραπτή δεν έχω βρεί στην  δύναμη του τότε Β.Ν. Α/Β με το όνομα ΚΩΣ. Bέβαια δεν βάζω το χέρι μου στη φωτιά ότι δεν υπήρχε.
Μήπως όμως ανήκε σε άλλο κρατικό φορέα;;

----------


## Ellinis

> Όπως μας πληροφορούν οι καλοί φίλοι _Εμμανουήλ_ και _Α.Μ._ το πλοίο ονομάστηκε _ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_ και εγγράφηκε στον Πειραιά με αριθμό νηολογίου _1141_, τον _Ιανουάριο 1950_. Πριν από αυτή την χρονολογία (και οπωσδήποτε μετά την λήξη του Β'Π.Π. οπότε και ήρθε - παραχωρήθηκε στη χώρα μας) ονομαζόταν _ΚΩΣ_ και ανήκε στο (τότε) Βασιλικό Ναυτικό μας.





> Ένα αναπάντητο ερώτημα που παραμένει, είναι το ποιόν διακριτικό αριθμό έφερε ως _ΚΩΣ_ του τότε Βασιλικού μας Ναυτικού _( L ??? )_. Υπάρχει άραγε τρόπος να τον μάθουμε ???





> Σε καμιά πηγή ηλεκτρονική ή γραπτή δεν έχω βρεί στην  δύναμη του τότε Β.Ν. Α/Β με το όνομα ΚΩΣ. Bέβαια δεν βάζω το χέρι μου στη φωτιά ότι δεν υπήρχε.
> Μήπως όμως ανήκε σε άλλο κρατικό φορέα;;


Σχετικά με τα "γενοφάσκια" του σκάφους, να αναφέρω οτι το νηολόγιο της Πάτρας αναφέρει οτι προηγουμένος ήταν το "πρώην ΚΩΣ" LCT-39 (μπορεί να έγραφε και LCF και να μην το πρόσεξα) και οτι εκποιήθηκε από τον ΟΔΙΣΥ ως "πλεονάζον συμμαχικό υλικό". Περί Π.Ν. (ή Β.Ν. τεσπα) δεν είδα κάποια αναφορά. Προσωπική μου εκτίμηση οτι δεν πέρασε ποτέ από το Π.Ν. και το λεω αυτό γιατί το 1945-51 το Π.Ν. διέθετε την ακταιωρό ΚΩΣ που είχε δωθεί δανεική από τους Άγγλους, άρα δεν μπορεί να είχε δυο πλοία με το ίδιο όνομα. Εκτιμώ οτι το σκάφος πήγε κατευθείαν από τους Άγγλους που δεν το χρειάζονταν στον ΟΔΙΣΥ και αυτός το εκποίησε σε ιδιώτες. Την ίδια πορεία μέσω ΟΔΙΣΥ πρέπει να ακολούθησαν και τα ΛΕΡΟΣ/ΕΥΒΟΪΚΟΣ και ΡΟΔΟΣ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Περί Π.Ν. (ή Β.Ν. τεσπα) δεν είδα κάποια αναφορά. Προσωπική μου εκτίμηση οτι δεν πέρασε ποτέ από το Π.Ν. και το λεω αυτό γιατί το 1945-51 το Π.Ν. διέθετε την ακταιωρό ΚΩΣ που είχε δωθεί δανεική από τους Άγγλους, άρα δεν μπορεί να είχε δυο πλοία με το ίδιο όνομα.


Δεν έχω προσωπική γνώση ούτε και άποψη ως προς το αν το πλοίο ως ΚΩΣ ανήκε στο Ελληνικό Βασιλικό Ναυτικό. Τα στοιχεία που είχα αναφέρει στο προ καιρού ποστ μου, όπως σαφώς είχα υπογραμμίσει,




> Όπως μας πληροφορούν οι καλοί φίλοι _Εμμανουήλ_ και _Α.Μ._ το πλοίο ονομάστηκε _ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_ και εγγράφηκε στον Πειραιά με αριθμό νηολογίου _1141_, τον _Ιανουάριο 1950_. Πριν από αυτή την χρονολογία (και οπωσδήποτε μετά την λήξη του Β'Π.Π. οπότε και ήρθε - παραχωρήθηκε στη χώρα μας) ονομαζόταν _ΚΩΣ_ και ανήκε στο (τότε) Βασιλικό Ναυτικό μας.


μου τα είχε δώσει ο αλησμόνητος φίλος μας emmpapad (Εμμανουήλ) μέσω ηλεκτρονικής "συζήτησης" (ανταλλαγής emails) αναφέροντας μου ως πηγή του τον φίλο Α.Μ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γνωστό ιστορικό φιλμάκι από το Εθνικό Οπτικοακουστικό Αρχείο, που όμως δεν το είχαμε παρουσιάσει, ή τουλάχιστον όχι στο παρόν θέμα του πλοίου. _Μάιος 1956_, η βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη επισκεπτόμενη χωριά της Αιτωλοακαρνανίας, αποβιβάζεται από το _ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_ στο Αντίρριο.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...557&thid=17684

----------


## Ellinis

To NAYΠΑΚΤΟΣ επί το έργο!

15123208_10208857832735392_4996987929741917390_o.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το _ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_ δεμένο στην εξωτερική πλευρά του μικρού λιμανιού της Ναυπάκτου. Αν κρίνω από την παρουσία του υδροπτέρυγου στην δεύτερη εικόνα, πρέπει λογικά να είναι αρχές της δεκαετίας '80.




> Και αλλη μια μικρη φωτογραφια που δειχνει το *Ροδος* (η το *Ναυπακτος*) απο διαφορετικη γωνια.
> 
> Rodos or Naupaktos.jpg
> 
> Και μια μεταγενεστερη, πιο μεγαλη
> 
> s-l1600-1.jpg

----------


## sotiris97

Πραγματικά  εντυπωσιακές  φωτογραφίες!!

Όσο για το υδροπτερυγο  είχε καθίσει  ένα μικρο  διάστημα (1-2 χρόνια)που έκανε το δρομολόγιο  Ναύπακτος-Πάτρα   και αντίστροφα  και  πράγματι  ήταν  πριν το  85'  και μετά το  80'  οπότε   σωστά  κρίνεις  φίλε Γιώργο!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To NAYΠΑΚΤΟΣ επί το έργο!
> 
> 15123208_10208857832735392_4996987929741917390_o.jpg
> πηγή


Άλλη μία παρόμοιας λήψης φωτό αλλά σαφώς προγενέστερη, λογικά στις αρχές της δεκαετίας '50 όταν το πλοίο είχε πρωτοδρομολογηθεί στο Ρίο. Σχεδόν στην αρχική του μορφή ως αποβατικό Mk4, με ελάχιστες παρεμβάσεις.

2b16e9.jpg

Δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζω την πηγή, μιας και μου την απέστειλε φίλος χωρίς να διαθέτει στοιχεία. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει, ευχαρίστως να την αναφέρουμε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο _shipfriends.gr_ και συγκεκριμμένα _σε αυτό το ποστ_, παρατέθηκε πριν λίγες ημέρες μία _ενδιαφέρουσα φωτό_ του _ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_. Το σημαντικό στοιχείο της, είναι όπως εύστοχα αναφέρεται και στο ποστ, το ότι βλέπουμε τους πλαινούς διαδρόμους επιβίβασης χαμηλότερους στα πλαινά του πλοίου και χωρίς ρέλια, σε αντίθεση οπωσδήποτε με την μετέπειτα μορφή τους όταν και ψήλωσαν καταργώντας τα σκαλιά που υπήρχαν στην είσοδο του σαλονιού και απέκτησαν ρέλια, όπως μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε με _αυτήν την φωτό_ που έχει παραθέσει λίγα ποστ παραπάνω στο παρόν θέμα ο φίλος _Ellinis_.

Είναι βέβαια προφανές, ότι αυτή η αλλαγή - μετασκευή είχε γίνει για να μεγαλώσει σε χωρητικότητα το γκαράζ του πλοίου (διαπλάτυνση), αφού όπως διακρίνεται πολύ καθαρά στην φωτό του Ellinis, οι νέοι υπερυψωμένοι διάδρομοι βγήκαν "έξω" από το πλοίο γύρω στο μισό μέτρο από καθέ πλευρά, με παράλληλλη μετατόπιση προς τα πλάγια και των εισόδων στο σαλόνι (να το πούμε πιό απλά, οι είσοδοι πήγαν στις γωνίες της υπερκατασκευής).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Πολύ ολίγον από ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_ (ελάχιστον ) σε φωτό που ανέβηκε στο ebay, στο Αντίρριο σύμφωνα με τον τίτλο που την συνοδεύει.

Όταν βλέπω παρόμοιες εικόνες ...τρελαίνομαι (με την κακή έννοια). Σκέπτομαι, ρε φίλε πόσο δύσκολο ήταν να γυρίσεις λιιιιιιιιιίγο, ελάχιστα την μηχανούλα σου και να είχες τραβήξει ολόκληρο το πλοίο ??? Πολύ περισσότερο δε όταν πρόκειται για πλοία ελάχιστα φωτογραφημένα, όπως το _ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πιθανόν έφτασε η στιγμή να πούμε "επιτέλους, έχουμε την πρώτη φωτογραφία όπου διακρίνεται το ιστορικό _ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_ ολόκληρο και μετασκευασμένο".

Σε πρώτο πλάνο στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία, στον μώλο του Αγίου Νικολάου στην Πάτρα εν έτει _1963_. Δεν διακρίνεται βέβαια το όνομα του, ωστόσο "δια της εις άτοπον απαγωγής", λόγω της εμφανεστάτης έλλειψης πρυμναίου ανοίγματος (είναι συμπαγές στην πρύμη), μπορούμε να είμαστε τουλάχιστον βέβαιοι ότι το πλοίο στην φωτό δεν είναι κανένα από τα υπόλοιπα γνωστά πρώην αποβατικά τύπου _Lct Mk4_ που δούλευαν στις γραμμές Πάτρας - Κρυονερίου - Ρίου.

SP.S.012.jpg__SP.S.012_P.jpg
_Πηγή : sfs.gr (Σύλλογος Φίλων του Σιδηροδρόμου)_

Για την ιστορία, δίπλα του διακρίνεται το _ΠΑΛΙΡΡΟΙΑ_, ενώ από την άλλη πλευρά του μώλου, η διακρινόμενη πλώρη πρέπει να ανήκει στο _ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ_.

----------


## sotiris97

Κατα πάσα πιθανότητα είναι το ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ πριν καεί και μετασκευαστεί  δηλαδή πριν το 57 ..(αν έχει ξανανέβει κάπου αδιαφορήστε)
Επ' ευκαιρίας να πούμε οτι το πλοίο δούλεψε σίγουρα στη γραμμή Ψαθόπυργος-Ναυπακτος οταν πρωτοήρθε για πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα χωρίς βέβαια το όνομα Ναυπακτος ....
Οταν κόπηκε  απο τη γραμμή λόγω 35ετίας είχε μείνει παροπλισμένο έξω απο το λιμάνι της Ναυπακτου το 78-79 όπου αγοράστηκε έπειτα απο άλλο γνωστό  πλοιοκτήτη του Ρίου-Αντιρίου ως φορτηγό για μηχανήματα και γεννήτριες της ΔΕΗ στο Αιγαίο...
Στις αρχές του  90 πιθανόν το 92 όπως είπε ο καλος φίλος Γιώργος που διεγράφη απο τα ελληνικά νηολόγια  πηγε στην Αλβανία   και μάλιστα μετά  είχε καθίσει και ένα διάστημα στο αλωνάκι στο Αντίριο και ίσως αργότερα να πήγε προς Κύπρο , αλλά μπορεί βέβαια να ήταν εξ αρχής κυπριακών συμφεροντων ...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου Σωτήρη δεν είναι το ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ, δεν είναι καν του τύπου LCT Mk4. Είναι το _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_ (τύπου LCT Mk1) μετά την πρώτη του μετασκευή αλλά πριν οποιοδήποτε μεγάλωμα του. Είναι γνωστή φωτό, την έχουμε και στο θέμα του ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κατα πάσα πιθανότητα είναι το ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ πριν καεί και μετασκευαστεί  δηλαδή πριν το 57 ..(αν έχει ξανανέβει κάπου αδιαφορήστε)
> Επ' ευκαιρίας να πούμε οτι το πλοίο δούλεψε σίγουρα στη γραμμή Ψαθόπυργος-Ναυπακτος οταν πρωτοήρθε για πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα χωρίς βέβαια το όνομα Ναυπακτος ....
> Οταν κόπηκε  απο τη γραμμή λόγω 35ετίας είχε μείνει παροπλισμένο έξω απο το λιμάνι της Ναυπακτου το 78-79 όπου αγοράστηκε έπειτα απο άλλο γνωστό  πλοιοκτήτη του Ρίου-Αντιρίου ως φορτηγό για μηχανήματα και γεννήτριες της ΔΕΗ στο Αιγαίο...
> Στις αρχές του  90 πιθανόν το 92 όπως είπε ο καλος φίλος Γιώργος που διεγράφη απο τα ελληνικά νηολόγια  πηγε στην Αλβανία   και μάλιστα μετά  είχε καθίσει και ένα διάστημα στο αλωνάκι στο Αντίριο και ίσως αργότερα να πήγε προς Κύπρο , αλλά μπορεί βέβαια να ήταν εξ αρχής κυπριακών συμφεροντων ...


Φυσικα ειναι το ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ. Η αρχη φωτογραφια/καρ ποσταλ ειχε δημοσιευθει απο εμας (σε καλυτερο αντιτυπο) δεω, στην Ναυτιλια, προ εξη ετων.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κύριε Πέππα μου φαντάζομαι ξεχάσατε να βάλετε το "δεν". 

Το πλοίο στην φωτό _δεν_ είναι το ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ, είναι το ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κύριε Πέππα μου φαντάζομαι ξεχάσατε να βάλετε το "δεν". 
> 
> Το πλοίο στην φωτό _δεν_ είναι το ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ, είναι το ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ.


Ευχαριστω για την διορθωση.  Φυσικα _δεν_ είναι το ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Άλλη μία παρόμοιας λήψης φωτό αλλά σαφώς προγενέστερη, λογικά στις αρχές της δεκαετίας '50 όταν το πλοίο είχε πρωτοδρομολογηθεί στο Ρίο. Σχεδόν στην αρχική του μορφή ως αποβατικό Mk4, με ελάχιστες παρεμβάσεις.
> 
> 2b16e9.jpg
> 
> Δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζω την πηγή, μιας και μου την απέστειλε φίλος χωρίς να διαθέτει στοιχεία. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει, ευχαρίστως να την αναφέρουμε.


Την εχουν αναρτησει εδω https://www.facebook.com/search/top/...epa=SEARCH_BOX στο ΦΒ στις 18 Μαιου, 2017

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μα πόσες πιά μετασκευές να είχε δεχθεί αυτό το φέρρυ. Τουλάχιστον τέσσερις (4) σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που διαθέτουμε και έχουμε παραθέσει και σε προηγούμενα ποστ. Να θυμηθούμε τις τρεις και να δείξουμε ακόμα μία, πιθανότατα την τελευταία.

Πρώτη _εδώ_ (ποστ Νο 16) από αποβατικό στην πρώτη του εν Ελλάδι μορφή.
Δεύτερη _εδώ_ (ποστ Νο 17)με μεγαλύτερη (σε όλο το πλάτος) την υπερκατασκευή (η φωτό από το _shipfriends.gr_).
Τρίτη _εδώ_ (ποστ Νο 13) όπου οι πλαινοί διάδρομοι επιβίβασης έχουν ψηλώσει, έχουν μπει ρέλια, και έχει διαπλατυνθεί το γκαράζ.

Και η τέταρτη, όπου σε φωτογραφία που είδα χθες στο διαδίκτυο (_facebook - Παλιές εικόνες και φωτογραφίες της Ελλάδας_), και έχει τραβηχτεί κατά την χρονική περίοδο 1975 - 1978, το φέρρυ εμφανίζεται με νέα - διαφορετική γέφυρα.

_Τμήμα της φωτό_
02.jpg
_Γιώργος Δεπόλλας 1975 - 78_

----------

